# تعليم برنامج Surfer Version 8.0 وشرح فيديو باللغة العربية



## م_زين (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*تعليم برنامج Surfer Version 8.0* 
البرنامج وتعليم برنامج Surfer Version 8.0 باللغة العربية وشرح فيديو له عدد الدروس هى :
1- حجمه 266 ميجا بايت contour maps
2- حجمه 199 ميجا بايت 3D maps
3-حجمه 269 ميجا بايت post maps.rar
4-حجمه 182 ميجا بايت volume calculations-1
5- حجمه 128 ميجا بايت volume calculations-2
6- حجمه 103ميجا بايت volume calculations-3

ارجو من المنتدي ان يعرفني كيفية التحميل على المنتدي 
وشكر ا
اخوكم م / مصطفي زين


----------



## topoman (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لرفع الملفات على المنتدى،ادهب الى الصفحة الرئيسية ل Rapisdeshare.com ثم عند ظهور الصفحة اضغط عل زر Upload ثم اعطيه وصلة الملف بالضغط عل Browse 
و بالتالي سوف تبدأ عملية رفع الملف،عليك بانتظار اتمام عملة الرفع ،حينها سوف يعطى لك وصلة تخزين الملف على ال Rapisdeshare.com يجب أن تنسخ وصلة الملف و تضعها على منتدانا الغالي.
أتمنا أني وفقت في شرح العملية.


----------



## م_زين (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ساحاول اخي topoman وشكرا


----------



## م_زين (22 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد به برنامجSurfer-8_program_setup  
http://www.2shared.com/file/2302091/362f1ff4/Surfer-8_program_setup.html
وان شاء الله سوف احمل الدورس حيث ان التحميل يأخذ وقت طويل جدا وانا الان بعمل علي تقطيع الدورس حتى يمكنني التحميل
اخوكم 
م/ مصطفى زين


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي ..


----------



## هلمت (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*سلام عليكم*

ارجو منك رفع الملفات في الموقع 4shared بدل موقع رابدشير
فانه صعب التعامل معه 

وجزاك الله على الدروس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م_زين (23 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد به (part_1_contour maps.rar) جزء من الدرس الاول يعتبر أختبار وفى دقة الملف الفيديو وارجو من الزملاء ابداء الراي حتي يتسنى لي عمل الباقى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html

اخوكم 
م/ مصطفى زين


----------



## م_زين (23 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا هو الرابط الصحيح الذي يوجد به (part_1_contour maps.rar) جزء من الدرس الاول يعتبر أختبار وفى دقة الملف الفيديو وارجو من الزملاء ابداء الراي حتي يتسنى لي عمل الباقى

http://www.4shared.com/file/24888533/4ae880ca/part_1_contour_maps.html


----------



## topoman (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على كرمك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ant_gamal (23 سبتمبر 2007)

يمكنك الرفع علي الموقع التالي وميزتة بخلاف السرعه انة بيديك روابط بديلة يرفعها الموقع لوحدة اثناء رفعك

يعني ترفع مرة وتاخد كذا لينك تنزيل للي رفعه 
وسهل جدا
http://www.2xupload.de/
تدوس choose وتحدد الملف من جهازك
تدوس agree وهيشتغل معا نفسة لحد ما يخلص

بس ياريت ترفع الدروس دي


----------



## ant_gamal (24 سبتمبر 2007)

هل نسخه البرنامج كاملة


----------



## م_زين (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اولا على التوضيح 
نعم نسخه البرنامج كاملة


----------



## م_زين (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على التوضيح اخي ant-gamal
نعم النسخة كاملة


----------



## م_زين (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي م/ محمد لطفى


----------



## wa319747 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

استمر يا أخي بارك الله فيك والملف جاري التحميل وسأبدي لك رأي فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## samaka3000 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اللة ينور على حضرتك يا افندم اللة يكرمك كمل


----------



## wa319747 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

انا نزلت الملف وهو ممتاز استمر وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م_زين (24 سبتمبر 2007)

انا متشكر على الكلمات الجميلة من الاخوة جميعاً وان شاء الله سوف ابذل اقصى جهدي لإنهاء الدورس واعذوروني لو تاخرت حيث انني اعمل كثيراً
اخوكم 
م / مصطفى زين


----------



## sosohoho (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا لك وانا احاول تنزيل الشرح


----------



## م_زين (25 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد به (part_3_contour maps.rar)
http://www.4shared.com/file/25006363/a999bd16/part_3_contour_maps.html


----------



## م_زين (25 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد به (part_4_contour maps.rar)
http://www.4shared.com/file/25007812/253693c3/part_4_contour_maps.html


----------



## م_زين (25 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد به (part_5_contour maps.rar)
http://www.4shared.com/file/25011738/e482290e/part_5_contour_maps.html


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ابو زين 
الله ينور عليك يا باشا 
ودائما الي الامام يا بتوع تامين سلامه المرور اخوك في الهيئه 
ابو فاطمه الانصاري 
اداره الصيانه


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (26 سبتمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiii


----------



## م_زين (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ابو فاطمة الانصاري 
ابو جني زين بيشكورك على الكلمات الرقيقة واتمنى ان اكون تحت نظرك
ادارة تأمين سلامة الطرق


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ناقص الجزء التاني ليه يا بشمهندس زين
والله ينور عليك
استمر نحن معك وعايزين نشوفك معانا علي المنتدي التالي
http://geo2007.myfreeforum.org/index.php


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*الي الامام يا ابو جني*

علي فكره اخواني واخواتي المهندس زين صديق يستحق التقدير وعلي فكره هو من الاعضاء المؤثرين في اداره تامين سلامه المرور بجمهوريه مصر العربيه مع المهندس الزهار (الاعداء اللدودين لاداره الصيانه ) والحق ما شهدت به الاعداء 
ابو فاطمه الانصاري 
اداره الصيانه بمصر العربيه


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم ـ م_زين*


----------



## م_زين (26 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد به الجزء الاخير لـ الخرائط الكنتورية واما الجزء الثاني قريب ان شاء الله 
(part_6_contour maps.rar)
وانا بشكر اخويه ابو فاطمة الانصاري وبقول له """" انا اذا كنت عدو فاحترص من الصديق"""":68: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/25087527/46d9ec1d/part_6_contour_maps.html


----------



## م_زين (26 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي سعيد شعبان ان شاء الله اليوم سوف احمل الجزء الثاني 
وشكرا على تقديرك


----------



## م_زين (26 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد به (part_2_contour maps.rar)
http://www.4shared.com/file/25130235/95d870f8/part_2_contour_maps.html
سوف اقوم بتنزيل الدرس الثاني 3D maps

قريباً
:12:​اخوكم 
م/ مصطفى زين​


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*ابو جني يا جامدددددددددددددد*

صباح الفل يا ابو الادراش 
عايزينك يا معلم تتحفنا باي شرح فيديو للاند او civil 3d 
علشان خاطر اخوك ابو فاطمه الانصاري 
تحياتي وخصوصا للزهار باشا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالبارى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*سؤال بسيط للمهندس زين*

شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس زين على الشرح الجميل بس لى سؤال بسيط وأرجو الرد


----------



## م_زين (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*الاخ المهندس / عبد الباري*

ادق طريق لأستخدام هي Triangulation with liner Interpolation وهى ادق طريقة لرسم الخرائط ولو هاتستخدم الGrid لحساب الكميات وليس لرسم الخرئط اي كان يجب تقليل spacing الموجود في Grid line Geometry لأقرب ما يمكن حتى تكون دقيقة . 
ملحوظة:
حساب الكميات بالبرنامج تكون اقرب للحقيقة للمسطحات الواسعة او عمل تسوية للاراضي ولن تتعدي الكميات المحسوبة بالبرنامج اي برنامج اخر 
ارجو ان اكون قد استطعت الرد على السؤال 
وشكرا


----------



## م_زين (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*انت فى عيني من الداخل....*



خالد عبد الحق قال:


> صباح الفل يا ابو الادراش
> عايزينك يا معلم تتحفنا باي شرح فيديو للاند او civil 3d
> علشان خاطر اخوك ابو فاطمه الانصاري
> تحياتي وخصوصا للزهار باشا
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
ان تحت امرك
يوجد بالمنتدي الاخ فواز العنسي منزل شرح للـland 2004 كامل ويوجد ايضا مذكرة بذلك لو معرفتش تنزلها هى موجودة عندي وانا تحت امرك فى شرح الland


----------



## عبدالبارى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على الرد 
والطريقة Triangulation with liner Interpolation هى أدق كما قلت 
أنا كنت عاوز أتاكد والحمد الله أتاكد 
وحساب الكميات بالبرنامج حقيقية لإنى إتأكد منها بكذا برنامج مثل arc gis , autocad
وشكراً جزيلاً على سرعة الرد وجعله الله فى حسنلتك


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اخي في الله م/ زين ومستنين الافضل منك علي طول الطريق
http://geo2007.myfreeforum.org/index.php


----------



## م_زين (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثاني 3D Maps*

هذا الرابط يوجد به 
Part_1_3D Maps.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/25177601/d6c6d187/Part_1_3D_Maps.html​ 
رجاءا ابداء الرأي بالدرس الثاني ودقة ملف الفيديو 
منتظر رأيكم 
م_زين​


----------



## م_زين (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*Part_2*

هذا الرابط يوجد به Part_2_3D Maps.rar

http://www.4shared.com/file/25186511/f777ae2b/Part_2_3D_Maps.html


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس
بس لو عندك معلومات عن كيفيه حساب كميات الحفر والردم من خلال السيرفر
من خلال القيديو وشكرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (28 سبتمبر 2007)

وفقك الله لما فيه خير الجميع


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*الاخ المهندس / سعيد شعبان*



سعيد شعبان قال:


> الله ينور يا بشمهندس
> بس لو عندك معلومات عن كيفيه حساب كميات الحفر والردم من خلال السيرفر
> من خلال الفيديو وشكرا


 


ان شاء الله سوف انزل حساب الكميات الحفر والردم فيديو 
قريباً ان شاء الله


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*Part_3*

هذا الرابط يوجد به Part_3_3D Maps.rar

http://www.4shared.com/file/25310311/96494e3f/Part_3_3D_Maps.html

:56: http://www.4shared.com/file/25310311/96494e3f/Part_3_3D_Maps.html


----------



## سعيد شعبان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس
ومستنين الباقي


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*Part_4 والأخير للدرس 3D Maps*

هذا الرابط يوجد به Part_4_3D Maps.rar
وهو اخر جزء من الدرس الثاني وان شأء الله الباقية تأتى


http://www.4shared.com/file/25315578/8a9cdd9d/Part_4_3D_Maps.html

شكراً
:56:


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*قريباً*

يبقى لنا الدرس الثالث وهوpost maps من البرنامج surfer V.8.0 

قريباً​ 
Post Maps ​ 
م. مصطفى زين:14:


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

يا باشمهندس سعيد شعبان 
انتظر وسوف انزل بعد post maps ان شاء الله volume calculations لحساب الكميات الحفر والردم بالبرنامج 
وشكرا لك على متابعتك لى
م.زين


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير مهندس زين*​*كل عام وأنتم بخير​*


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رمضان كريم*

شكرا لك الاخ المهندس رمضان إسماعيل ​ 

وكل عام وانت بخير​ 



 

رمضان كريم 
:77:​


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رمضان كريم*

​وكل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير

والمنتدي بخير​ 


 

رمضان كريم 

:77:​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس زين
ويجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك


----------



## sudani_82 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا م_زين وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## aleemzaid (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## م_زين (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا aleemzaid 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م_زين (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*الوقت من ذهب*

الاعضاء الذين شاهدو الدورس برجاء ابداء ارائهم ​حتي يتسني لي تقطيع الملف الفيديو وتحميل على الموقع حيث انه يأخذ وقت كثيرا بالنسبة لي 
وهل اكمل باقى الدروس ولا .........​ملحوظة:​انا لا ابخل عليكم بالعطاء او المجهود ولكن 
( الوقت من ذهب )
:32:​


----------



## م_زين (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ المهندس سعيد شعبان


----------



## م_زين (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا لك يا اخي*

شكرا الاخ المهندس sudani_82
:56:


----------



## سعيد شعبان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع جيد جدا ومش محتاج لابتداء الراي
كمل يا بشمهندس م/ زين واحنا معك ان شاء 
وربنا يتقبل هذا العمل لله حيث قال الرسول ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس​


----------



## م_زين (3 أكتوبر 2007)

صدق رسول الله صلي الله وعليه وسلم ( وعليه افضل الصلاة والسلام)
انا شاكر جداً الاخ العزيز المهندس سعيد شعبان على هذا التشجيع القوي 
وبإذن الله سوف اكمل قريباً اليوم او غداً


----------



## م_زين (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكراً*



مهندسه مساحه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس​


 شكراً
اخوك / م_زين


----------



## ابو عمر نبيل (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م_زين (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*الجزء الاول منPart_1_ Post map*

الان​ 
Post Maps 
هنا على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/25692943/c2134c79/Part_1_Post_Maps_.html​ 
م. مصطفى زين:14:


----------



## abosadeer (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور م/ زين وربنا يكرمك
وجاري التحميل


----------



## yga (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود الحمود (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل مهندس زين*


----------



## م_زين (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز*



abosadeer قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم


جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## م_زين (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز*



سعيد شعبان قال:


> مشكور م/ زين وربنا يكرمك
> وجاري التحميل


جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## م_زين (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز*



yga قال:


> مشكور يا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز
والاخو جميعاً
اخوكم 
م_زين
:56:


----------



## م_زين (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*Part_2_post maps*

الان​

Post Maps 
Part_2
هنا على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/25971443/96187c70/Part_2_Post_Maps_.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/25692943/c2134c79/Part_1_Post_Maps_.html​ 
م. مصطفى زين:14:


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لك في علمك
وأسأل الله لك الصحة والعافية
ويرحم والديك


----------



## أبوالمعتز (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير على المجهود الأكثر من رائع*

أخي المهندس القدير / مصطفى زين 
أشكرك كل الشكر على المجهود الذي بذلتة وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 


م_زين قال:


> الان​
> 
> Post Maps
> Part_2
> ...


----------



## م_زين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*Part_3_Post_Maps*

الان​


Post Maps 
Part_3
هنا على هذا الرابط​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/26054069/180bb737/Part_3_Post_Maps_.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/25971443/96187c70/Part_2_Post_Maps_.html​ 
م. مصطفى زين


----------



## سعيد شعبان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويغفر لك ولوالديك ويرحمهما 
اللهم امين


----------



## محمود بطاطا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا و يارب نبقي كلنا احسن من كدة:85:


----------



## م_زين (10 أكتوبر 2007)

المفاجأة الكبري
تحديث الاصدار
( UPDATE_ (Surfer_ V.8 TO Surfer_ V.802الان​

هنا على هذا الرابط​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/26059388/1a3ccab/surfer_update_802.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/26054069/180bb737/Part_3_Post_Maps_.html​ 
م. مصطفى زين

وشكراً
:19:​


----------



## م_زين (10 أكتوبر 2007)

محمود بطاطا قال:


> مشكور جدا و يارب نبقي كلنا احسن من كدة:85:


 

بأذن الله
ولاشكر على الواجب


----------



## م_زين (10 أكتوبر 2007)

سعيد شعبان قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويغفر لك ولوالديك ويرحمهما
> اللهم امين


 

اللهم امين لك وللمسلمين أجمعين 
وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس سعيد
اخوك م_زين


----------



## عامرمحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## م_زين (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*Part_4_Post_Maps*

الان​

Post Maps 
Part_4
هنا على هذا الرابط​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/26120209/bbcb5c3d/Part_4_Post_Maps_.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/26054069/180bb737/Part_3_Post_Maps_.html​ 
م. مصطفى زين

:56:​


----------



## م_زين (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*Part_5_Post_Maps*

الان​


Post Maps 
Part_5
هنا على هذا الرابط​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/26136452/4de87b2e/Part_5_Post_Maps_.html

م. مصطفى زين


:56:​


----------



## rafidalashor (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sardia (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م_زين (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*الجزء الاخير من post maps*

الجزء الاخير
من
Post Maps 
Part_6
هنا على هذا الرابط​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/26182059/2581ac3c/Part_6_Post_Maps_.html​ 
م. مصطفى زين



:56:​


----------



## م_زين (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*قريباً volume calculations*

قريباً​ 
volume calculations​ 
حساب الكميات الحفر والردم بالبرنامج


م. مصطفى زين


:56:​


----------



## م_زين (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*الان ملف Lsp*

الان ملف LSP 
لأستخراج احدثيات النقاط من الاوتوكاد

http://www.4shared.com/file/26193155/a829c4f5/POINTXYZ.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/26193155/a829c4f5/POINTXYZ.html


:67:


----------



## سعيد شعبان (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك م/ مصطفي زين 
وكل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم 
ونسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك
اخوك م/ سعيد شعبان من الاسكندريه


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 أكتوبر 2007)

أسعد الله أوقاتك يا عزيزي زين
لو تتفضل وتشرح طرقة عمل هذا اللسب


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

[FONT=&quot]كل عام وأنتم والأمة الاسلامية والعبية بخي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرجوا منك يا عزيزي أن تشرح لنا طريقة عمل هذا ال [/FONT]Lisp​ [FONT=&quot]مع أجمل تحياتي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

[FONT=&quot]كل عام وأنتم والأمة الاسلامية والعربية بخير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرجوا منك يا عزيزي أن تشرح لنا طريقة عمل هذا ال [/FONT]Lisp​ [FONT=&quot]مع أجمل تحياتي:67:[/FONT]


----------



## م_زين (13 أكتوبر 2007)

سعيد شعبان قال:


> الله ينور عليك م/ مصطفي زين
> وكل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم
> ونسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك
> اخوك م/ سعيد شعبان من الاسكندريه


 
انا شاكر جداً ياباشمهندس / سعيد شعبان على الكلمات الرقيقة وانا سعيد جداً إنك مهتم بالموضوع
وكل عام وانت بخير وكافة المسلمين جميعاً وعيد سعيد 
أخوك م/ مصطفى زين​


----------



## Slim7 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## م_زين (15 أكتوبر 2007)

عزمي حماد قال:


> [FONT=&quot]كل عام وأنتم والأمة الاسلامية والعربية بخير[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]أرجوا منك يا عزيزي أن تشرح لنا طريقة عمل هذا ال [/FONT]Lisp​
> [FONT=&quot]مع أجمل تحياتي:67:[/FONT]


أخي العزيز طريقة استخدام هذا ال Lisp مشروحة بالدروس
وشكراً


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي العزيز
كل عام وأنت بخير
عندما تستخدم ال Lisp في الأوتوكاد وتضع pxyz بعد ال Load طبعاً
يعطيك في ال Command يطلب منك اسم الملف الذي ستصدر له
Enter output File Name :
وعندما أضع اسم ملف Excel لايضيف عليه أي معلومة ويعطي Nil
وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (16 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## 22مجدي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك ولكن اين بقية شروحات البرنامج


----------



## م_زين (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*V-C_part_1*

volume calculations​ 
م. مصطفى زين


----------



## م_زين (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*V-C_part_1*

 الان
الجزء الاول​

volume calculations

http://www.4shared.com/file/26547316/baab95d5/V-C_part_1.html​ 
شكراً

م_زين



:56:​


----------



## م_زين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*V-C_part_2*

الان

الجزء الثاني​ 
volume calculations​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/26651252/46f7fa3d/V-C_part_2.html​شكراً

م_زين



:56:​


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

:56: شكرا لك يا مهندس مصطفى زين
الحقيقة أن طريقة عمل ال Lisp اتضحت بالجزء الثاني من الكميات
وكل عام وأنت والموقع ورواده بألف بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــر 
وشكراً لك مرة أخرى على هذا الشرح للبرنامج الرائع :14:


----------



## ابن البيسى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد شعبان (18 أكتوبر 2007)

:15: مشكور اخي العزيز :16: م/ زين:16: وبارك الله فيك:15: ​


----------



## نبيل العمراني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هدا الشرح الجميل وزاد من علمك واطال عمرك


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن بانتظار الجزء الثالث والأخير lمن Volume Calculations يا أخي زين
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wa319747 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا:84: وفي انتظار المزيد:14:


----------



## م_زين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*V-C_part_3*

الان​

الجزء الثالث
volume calculations​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/27276128/31d419c6/V-C_part_3.htmlشكراً

باقي حتى الجزء السابع عذراً على التأخير
وشكراً
م_زين




​


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
جارى التنزيل


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى المهندس زين


----------



## سعيد شعبان (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو منك المزيد م / زين
وجاري التحميل


----------



## م_زين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*V-C_part_4*

الان​


الجزء الرابع
volume calculations​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/27338803/45e29b15/V-C_part_4.html

وشكراً
م_زين


----------



## الياس قمصية (25 أكتوبر 2007)

حاولت تنزيل البرنامج لكن دون جدوى
هل توجد طريقة اخرى للتنزيل
شكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زين 
:67:


----------



## دكتورابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي زين بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل الخير :14:


----------



## المعظمى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ممكن شرح ااكتر لحساب مكعبات الحفر والردم


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا ينفع بيك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ابو هدايه (27 أكتوبر 2007)

كلش زين يازين على هذا الجهد المتواضع:75:


----------



## BMW 316 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي زين بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوالمعتز (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بعمق شديد أود أن أشكر الأخ العزيز الفاضل المهندس / مصطفى زين 
على المجهود الكبير الذي قام بة والذي لة الفضل بعد الله تعالى في أستيعابي لهذا البرنامج
الرائع وأيضا لم يبخل علينا أيضا بربط برنامج السيرفر بالأتوكاد
جزاك عنا خير الجزاء وربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


م_زين قال:


> الان​
> 
> 
> الجزء الرابع
> ...


----------



## م شاكر (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى المهندس زين


----------



## سعيد شعبان (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*مساح2007*

بعمق شديد أود أن أشكر الأخ العزيز الفاضل المهندس / مصطفى زين :20: 
على المجهود الكبير الذي قام بة والذي لة الفضل بعد الله تعالى في أستيعابي لهذا البرنامج
الرائع وأيضا لم يبخل علينا أيضا بربط برنامج السيرفر بالأتوكاد
جزاك عنا خير الجزاء وربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: ​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (29 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي القدير المهندس / مصطفى زين
كنت أريد أطلب منكم لو تستطيعوا وضع لنا نفس البيانات التي تستخدموها في الشرح ليتسنى لنا الفهم أكثر
وفي أنتظار ماتبقى من حساب الكميات
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_زين (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لكم الاخوه الاعزاء 
بأذن الله تعالي سوف نكمل باقي الدروس 
واسف على التأخير بسبب الانشغال 
شكراً

م_زين


----------



## م_زين (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكراً لك الاخ المهندس أبو معتز*



أبوالمعتز قال:


> أخي القدير المهندس / مصطفى زين
> كنت أريد أطلب منكم لو تستطيعوا وضع لنا نفس البيانات التي تستخدموها في الشرح ليتسنى لنا الفهم أكثر
> وفي أنتظار ماتبقى من حساب الكميات
> وجزاك الله خيرا


شكراً لك الاخ المهندس أبو معتز 
هل تريد الـ data او الملف الاكسل لمشروع معين
اذا كنت تريد التدريب على استخدام البرنامج سوف ارسل بإذن الله تعالى مشروع للإستفادة منه
شكراً
م_زين


----------



## أبوالمعتز (29 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس الفاضل / مصطفى زين
أشكرك على ردك وكنت أسال عن أي بيانات أستطيع التدريب عليها من خلال برنامج السيرفر 
أشكرك باخلاص 

م. أبوالمعتز


----------



## المعظمى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بس فين باقى اجزاءالvolume calculations


----------



## المعظمى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

هل _يوجد اجزاء بعد الجزء الرابع__ للvolume :32: calculations_


----------



## م_زين (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*V-C_part_5*

الان​

الجزء الخامس
volume calculations​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/27968661/9e53dca3/V-C_part_5.html

باقى من الدروس الدرس ( السادس ,السابع )​وشكراً
م_زين


----------



## م_زين (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*V-C_part_6*

الان​

الجزء السادس
volume calculations​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/27974441/d857fc47/V-C_part_6.html

باقى من الدروس الدرس (السابع )​ 
وشكراً
م_زين :14:


----------



## عزمي حماد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك وربنا يعطيك الصحة


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً على اهتمامك وتعبك معانا يا أخي زين


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً
و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سعيد شعبان (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا م/ زين علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م_زين (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*تم بحمد الله تعالي*

الان​


الجزءالسابع والاخير
من
volume calculations​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/28087801/f483d939/V-C_part_7.html​ 
تم بحمد الله تعالي
واتمنى لكم التوفيق والتقدم 
بإذن الله​وشكراً
أخوكم
المهندس / مصطفى زين 
اراكم على خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
:56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: 
:56: :56: :56: 
:56:​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*مجهودعظيم*

:20: وعليكم السلام ورحمه اللله وبركاته :13: م/ مصطفي زين:13: 
:20: جعل الله هذا العمل سبب من اسباب دخولك الجنه:20: 
:20: لقول الرسول ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) :20: 
:20: خير الناس انفعهم للناس:20: 
وشكرا جزيلا لمجهودك الرائع
:20: :12: :20: :12: :20: :12: :20: :12: :20: :12:​


----------



## aboalm (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله به كل خير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقوى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اين الشرح الكامل للبرنامج يااخوان رجاءا


----------



## bongbong (5 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى الفاضل مهندس / مصطفى زين 
أرجو أن يتم الله عليك نعمته بالهداية و أن يحسن خاتمتك و يجعلها على طاعة و أن يرزقك و أيانا وروود الحوض و الشرب من يد سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و أن يبارك لك فى أسرتك و صحتك


----------



## wa319747 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

هل من الممكن لو سمحت أخ زين رفع ملف اليسب الخاص بايجاد الاحداثيات


----------



## م_زين (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*Lsp*

الان ملف LSP 
لأستخراج احدثيات النقاط من الاوتوكاد

http://www.4shared.com/file/26193155/a829c4f5/POINTXYZ.html


:67:


----------



## eg_star2100 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل 

م_زين على الدروس الرائعه 
وفقك الله لمراضيه وجنبك مناهيه وجعل مستقبل حالك خير من ماضيه

وبعد اذن حضرتك وبعد اذن اداره المنتدى 

بنقل المواضيع الى المنتدى الخص بنا لتعم الاستفاده 

منتدى طلاب قسم الجغرافيا بجامعه المنوفية 

http://gis4all.highbb.com


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

يا اخي انا عاجز عن شكرك و الكلمات لاتسعفنا لنوفيك حقك لكن نسأل الله ان يطيل في عمرك و يبسط لك في رزقك ويرزقك الصحة و العافية


----------



## حسااام (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكور على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله به كل خي


----------



## Kely 7aLa (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ألـف شكر علي الشرح الأكثر من رائع 

لهذهـ ... البرنامج .. والله يجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## زغلى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الف مليون شكر على مجهودك الرائع فعلا روعة روعة روعة


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا جدا


----------



## ابن صنعاء اليمن (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي الكريم والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اماما (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*أعجز عن الشكر ياأخى*

أعجز عن الشكر ياأخى عن أى كلمات شكرا أوجهها لك يابشمهندس زين 
جزاك اله عنا خيرا
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## باسل حلب (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## ايمن جمال (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على البرنامج السيرفر


----------



## اسلام صبحى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## murtadakodi (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر عندى عة برامج مساحية 
ممكن ارفعها بس دلونى على الطريقة 
murtada690*************:18:


----------



## م_زين (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرأ لكم جميعاً أخواني على هذه الرودود الجميلة والرائعة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
أخوكم
م_زين


----------



## eng.diyar (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك اخويه العزيز......
عاشت ايدك عالموضوع المتميز والرائع.....


----------



## محمود تامر (4 يناير 2008)

أنت بقالك سنة بتقول كدة ولاأنت رافع ولا عندك حاجة أساسا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا
لا الله الا اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
محمد رسول اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## م_زين (4 يناير 2008)

محمود تامر قال:


> أنت بقالك سنة بتقول كدة ولاأنت رافع ولا عندك حاجة أساسا


الي الاخ محمود
ارجو توضيح كلامك
المهندس / مصطفى زين
مهندس مدني
وشكراً
م_زين


----------



## adawi (8 يناير 2008)

ا:14:لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان بهذا الجهد وهذا الجميل ونفع بك ربي دائما
اخوك مهندس محمد سعيد


----------



## م_زين (9 يناير 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير عام هجري 1429 جديد 
وشكرا
م_زين


----------



## moamenasd (12 يناير 2008)

*احلى منتدى فى الدنيا*

والله لو عرفوا الغرب ان احنا بنتواصل لكى نرفع من مستوانا على المنتدى ده لكانوا حتوه فى البلاك لست لكن ربنا يوفقك كل القائمين والاعضاء والمشاركين على المنتدى ده لانه احلى منتدى بجد فى الدنيا 
وربنا يوفقنا ويوفق امة المسلمين


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 يناير 2008)

*اكتب لك ولا ادري باي لسان اتحدث معاك مهما ابدعت التعبير واخترت اجود الكلمات لتكون في عبارة مناسبة فانا واثق من اني لن امنحك العطاء كله
وجزاك الله كل خير وباارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزااان حسناااتك​*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (12 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jehad_15568 (12 يناير 2008)

thank you very much for your effort


----------



## مهدي داود (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا اخي المهندس م_زين ولي طلب بان تعيد تحميل الجزء الثالث مع الموفقية لكم نشاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (14 يناير 2008)

انت اسمى على مسمى
زين على زين 
شكرا على الدروس القيمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يناير 2008)

اخي م زين شكرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب واتمني ان رفع الجزء الثالث من حساب الكميات لانه غير موجود لدخول كلمة شكرا مع الربط


----------



## م_زين (15 يناير 2008)

أى خدمة

الجزء الثالث
volume calculations​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/27276128/31d419c6/V-C_part_3.html

وشكراً
م_زين


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (16 يناير 2008)

مرحبا باش مهندس زين و شكرا على دروسك القيمة و لراجوا من الله العلي القدير ان يضعها فى ميزان حسناتك.
مجهودك الرائع فى اعداد و شرح الدروس يخلينى اطلب منك لو تضع لينا بيانات مشروع نشتغل عليها ،اقصد امثلة.
مع تقديري و احترامي
م.جمال


----------



## مساح اوتوكاد (7 فبراير 2008)

هندس مصطفى زين انا بحاول انزل الدروس بس بتنزل معايا بسرعه 3كيلو بايت فى الثانيه هى السرعه دى طبيعيه ولا ايه الحكايه ارجو منك الرد والافاده وموضوعك ممتاز وجزاك اله كل خير عل هذا الموضوع


----------



## مساح اوتوكاد (7 فبراير 2008)

الدرس الواحد بياخد منى 5 ساعات يعنى لو فى روابط تانيه للتنزيل تبقى مشكور ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مساح اوتوكاد (7 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز المهندس زين اشكرك على هدا الشرح الرائع واعتقد ان ضعف السرعه بسبب تلف كابل الاوبتك وهده مشكله عالميه فارجوك لا تبالى وتقبل منى الشكر على امدادى بهده الدروس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح اوتوكاد (7 فبراير 2008)

حاولت رفع الجزء الاول من ost map لاث مرات ولكنه بينزل غير كامل اعتقد انه تالف فلو تكرمت ترفعه لينا تانى تاتى هده الرساله عند فتح الملف! C:\Documents and Settings \Desktop\Part_1(Post Maps).rar: Unexpected end of archive


----------



## عبدة شيخون (8 فبراير 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## سامر سمير (8 فبراير 2008)

*شكراااااااااااا كتييييييييييييييير*

يا جماعة انا موش عارف اشكركم على اية و لا اية ن بصراحة المنتدى دة كفيل بفضل اللة تعالى و مساعدة اعضاءة بأنة يصنع مهندسين ناجحين و ربنا يوفق كل امهندسين و الاساتذة القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع
م / سامر سمير


----------



## مساح اوتوكاد (22 فبراير 2008)

حساب الكميات الجزء الاول بينزل من 4 shared غير كامل ارجو اللى معاه الدرس ده من الاخوه يبعتهولى او يرفعه على المنتدى ويكون له جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عامر غمرى (24 فبراير 2008)

:55: زادك الله من علمه وبارك لك وفيك وعليك
مهما البلاد تبعدنا فانت فى قلبى 
أخوك محمد عامر:12:


----------



## القويضى (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## القويضى (25 فبراير 2008)

ارجو ارسال شرح surver 8 علي البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي 
aboamer_7***********


----------



## القويضى (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جدا على المعلومات الجامده على المنتدى
وارجو إكمال روابط شرح برنامج الsurver 8


----------



## sameh mohmed (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز واتمنا لك المزيد


----------



## ابو هيما (29 فبراير 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا اخوك م/محمد السيد من مصر


----------



## newart (1 مارس 2008)

كل الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر للجميع على التفاعل المميز


----------



## عايش حلا (1 مارس 2008)

*رائعين*

فعلا منتدى بجنن جزاكم الله خيرا لانكم فعلا اتحفتمونا بروائع العلم .
عندي طلب اخواني الجزء الثالث post map #3 غير قابل للتنزيل ارجو من الاخوة اعادة تنزيلة ولكم موفور الشكر .


----------



## عايش حلا (2 مارس 2008)

*الجزء رقم ثلاث post map 3*

مهندس مصطفى زين جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .
ولكن اخ مصطفى الجزء الثالث من post map لا يعمل اتمنى اعادة تحميلة ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 مارس 2008)

حتي الان لم اجد اي نسخة للبرنامج ولا الشرح منذ اكثر من شهر تقريبا


----------



## شتوح لكحل (4 مارس 2008)

شكر اخي على هذاالجهد


----------



## عايش حلا (4 مارس 2008)

المهندس مصطفى زين جزاك الله خيرا .
عندي امنية اخي مصطفى وهي الرد على الرسائل المتعلقة بال surfer 
1- الجزء الثالث من ال post map بحاجة الى اعادة تنزيل 
2- ايضا ارجو ان توضح لنا كيف حصلت على الشكل الهندسي في الجزء الاول من ال post map 
وتقبل اجمل التمنيات لك بالتوفيق مقدما


----------



## زغلى (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز تسلم ايدك


----------



## مختار لبيض (10 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## az1615 (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الرائع 
ولي رجاء من جميع الاخوى تنزيل الجزء الثالث من الــ post maps لانه لايعمل


----------



## رينااحمد (17 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (27 مارس 2008)

*ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم*

الله يعطيك العافية والصحة على هذا المجهود, 
أود أن أنوه بأن الملف التالي معطوب








م_زين قال:


> الان​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## خالد قريسو (27 مارس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله به كل خير


----------



## عايش حلا (27 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر م زين وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م_زين (28 مارس 2008)

*من مصطفى زين الى حبيبه محمد عامر*



محمد عامر غمرى قال:


> :55: زادك الله من علمه وبارك لك وفيك وعليك
> مهما البلاد تبعدنا فانت فى قلبى
> أخوك محمد عامر:12:


اخى الحبيب 
المهندس / محمد عامر عمي وعم أعمامي
ارجو ان تكون فى احسن حال وانشأ الله تعالى يوفقك بالعمل بالخارج
ويعمي لو احتاجت اي حاجة من مصر أرسل لى وبأذن الله سوف انفذهالك 
من اخوك من مصر 
بيمسى التحية فى اليوم الجميل 
مصطفى زين
:77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## اعجال (30 مارس 2008)

اخوك م. خالد اعجال...... والله يامهندس احنا محتاجين هذه الدروس الطيبة ونرجوك ان تكلف نفسك قليلا من التعب علشان خاطرنا لاننا على احر من الجمر في رؤية هذه الدروس . وانا بدعيلك من كل قلبي ان ربي يفتح عليك من خيري الدنيا والاخرة . لان الدروس التي عندي هي باللغة الانجليزية وانا محتاجها باللغة العربية لاني محتاج البرنامج جدا جدا


----------



## خالد قريسو (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (31 مارس 2008)

أخي الكريم م. مصطفى زين
أشكرك جزيل الشكر وأتمنى أن تكمل معروفك معنا وتعيد رفع الملف Post Maps 
Part_3
وأكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## خالد قريسو (2 أبريل 2008)

لك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ساجدسامح (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووررر


----------



## عايش حلا (6 أبريل 2008)

العزيز م زين الجزء Post Maps 
Part_3 لا يعمل ارجو اعادة تحميلة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس مضر (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا" على هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن رجاءا" اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث من post maps


----------



## نانسى العزب (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ..ربنا يكرم كل انسان حريص ان يفيد غيره بما لديه من علم . بارك الله فيكم جميعا

لا اله الا الله ... محمد رسول الله


----------



## محمد الفجال (8 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس والله بدعيلك على المجهود هاكبير دها

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

يارت رقم تليفونك


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 أبريل 2008)

الرابط رقم 3فى post maps part-3 لا يعمل ارجو التعديل من الاخ المهندس زين


Post Maps 
Part_3​


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا" على هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن رجاءا" اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث من post maps


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

اخي ممكن تعود رفعها مرة اخرى على نفس الرابط لانه يامهندس زين انا قمت برفع جزء منها وبعضها الآخر لايعمل ولااعرف لماذا فارجو منك المساعدة في ذلك وجزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## الررررائع (11 أبريل 2008)

واتمنى من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## halsaheer (11 أبريل 2008)

Post Maps 
Part_3


----------



## noble (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## قاسم مبشر (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## خالد قريسو (15 أبريل 2008)

الرابط رقم 3فى post maps part-3 لا يعمل ارجو التعديل من الاخ المهندس زين


Post Maps 

Part-3​


----------



## م_زين (15 أبريل 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
هذه الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد 
وهومن الويب الخاص بي
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html?sId=y0R59wtNhopay0qz

شكرا
مع تحيات 
مصطفى زين


----------



## hussie_am (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## خالد قريسو (15 أبريل 2008)

The file link that you uploaded is not valid. Please try another link plz thanksssssss


----------



## msaber2004 (16 أبريل 2008)

أخى الغالى أشكرك على مجهوداتك الرائعة وندعو لك بدوام العطاء والعافية الرابط
Post Maps 
Part_3
لا يعمل وحاولت عدة مرات بدون فائدة ارجو رفع هذا الجزء لكى نستطيع استكمال الموضوع ولك منى فائق شكرى و تقديرى
اخوك /محمد صابر من الآسكندرية


----------



## خالد قريسو (16 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيز الرائع دوما المهندس زين ارجو منك شاكرا اعاده رفع ملف ال post map -part-3


----------



## م_زين (3 مايو 2008)

م_زين قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> هذه الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد
> وهومن الويب الخاص بي
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html?sId=y0R59wtNhopay0qz
> ...


ياشباب الروابط سليمة حاول مرة اخري
وشكرا


----------



## لهون جاف (4 مايو 2008)

أخي العزيز 
شكرأ لك على هذا المجهود بالنسبة للموقع rapiisedeshare.com يسمح لك بتحميل فايل واحد وبعدها يطلب منك الاشتراك لاعادة التحميل وكما تعلم لايوجد في العراق نظام ال credit card للاشتراك لذا أرجو منك الاستمرار على موقع www.4shared.com مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس/محمود (6 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم ...

رابط Post Maps Part_3 بالفعل معطوب رغم ظهور عبارة Download بموقع التحميل

ولكن بعد الضغط عليها تعطي Erorr ولا يمكن التحميل !!


----------



## لهون جاف (8 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك استمر يا آخي


----------



## ezzat hosny (12 مايو 2008)

تسلم على شرحك المحترم


----------



## مكتب السدف (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم لم استطع رفع الملفات ارجو المساعدة رجاءا


----------



## ابو در (15 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## barca2007 (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## haitham3h (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسمى هيثم طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس
اريد ان اتدرب فى الاجازة الصيفية القادمة 
فارجو المساعدة
0109474936
haitham_3h*********** 
haitham3h*************


----------



## حسن ابوالمجد محمد (20 مايو 2008)

أشكركم على المجهود الرائع فى تعليم والمساعدة فى تطوير ورفعة المهندس العربى


----------



## حسن ابوالمجد محمد (20 مايو 2008)

محتاج الى أن أتعلم العمل على اتوكاد2008 3d ولكم منى جزيل الشكر وربنا يجعل مجهودكم العظيم فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## عايش حلا (11 يونيو 2008)

الاخ المهندس زين 
ما انحلت مشكلة الجزء الثالث في ال Postmap نرجو منك اعادة تحميلها ليتسنى لنا اكمال الدروس ولك جزيل الشكر 
الاخوة الذين حملوا هذا الجزء نرجوا منهم المساعدة باعادة تحميلة


----------



## battman (16 يونيو 2008)

اخى الكريم 

يوجد رابط لايعمل ( post map 3 )

ارجو تعديل الرابط


----------



## حسن ابوالمجد محمد (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على أهتمامكم بالردعلى طلبى


----------



## قاتل ماجور (18 يونيو 2008)

*م/مصطفى زين*

مشكور جدا على رابط ال surfer كما ان الجزء الاول من الرابط التعليمي للبرنامج ممتاز جدا:13: ارجو انزال البقيه لاني احتاجه جدا :82:

.................... شكرا جزيلا :56:


----------



## محمود فتحى محمد (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي علي فضلك


----------



## ابوميرال (25 يونيو 2008)

thank you on prog


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (26 يونيو 2008)

:28:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:28:
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء يا مهندس زين
أرجوا رفع الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث مره أخرى
وأشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع
:75::75:السلام عليكم:75::75:​


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (27 يونيو 2008)

*أحبك في الله*

:28:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:28:
والله إني أحبك في الله يا مهندس زين
وأشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع
(كان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه)
في إنتظار رفع (post map3)
:75::20::75:جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء:75::20::75:​


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (29 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزالك الله كل خير بس فيه مشكله انا الدرس الثالث من post map مش شغال حتى عند ظهور كلمة دونلود مفيش ملف اصلالا جرب حضرتك ونرجوو باعده تحميل هذا الدرس مره ثانيه 
وشكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## م_زين (6 يوليو 2008)

الرابط الجديد
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html?rnd=42


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (9 يوليو 2008)

الرابط الجديد لا يعمل


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

الرباط لا يعمل


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

اسف الرابط
لو ممكن تحمله على موقع اخر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

بس الدرس الثالث post map مش شغال 
مش عارف ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## مكتب السدف (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على هذا الابداع


----------



## newart (12 يوليو 2008)

م_زين قال:


> هذا الرابط يوجد به برنامجSurfer-8_program_setup
> http://www.2shared.com/file/2302091/362f1ff4/Surfer-8_program_setup.html
> وان شاء الله سوف احمل الدورس حيث ان التحميل يأخذ وقت طويل جدا وانا الان بعمل علي تقطيع الدورس حتى يمكنني التحميل
> اخوكم
> م/ مصطفى زين



The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## abdullaali (28 يوليو 2008)

10000000 thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abdullaali (28 يوليو 2008)

الاخ العزيز الرائع دوما المهندس زين ارجو منك شاكرا اعاده رفع ملف ال post map -part-3


----------



## Surveyor (5 أغسطس 2008)

أرجوا رفع الملف post map -part-3 مرة أخرى و شكرا على كل هذا المجهود


----------



## لؤي سوريا (5 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير
وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (7 أغسطس 2008)

مصطفي باشا انت مختفي ليه يا باشا خلينا نشوفك
ابو فاطمه


----------



## hasho2200 (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى م_زين على المشاركة الجميلة الحقيقة انا خريج دبلوم هندسة مساحة ولا افقه شيئا فى البرامج المساحية وقررت ان ابدأ ببرنامج السيرفر لتعلم طريقة رسم الخرط الكنتورية وقد افدتنى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس مصطفي علي المجهود الرائع ال أنته بزلته


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## وليد الصيني (9 سبتمبر 2008)

إلى المهندس زين - حفظه الله :
إنا طالب مساحة مبتدأ ولم أفهم في جزء حساب كميات الحفر والردم الملفين 
( exsist ground level - finsh ground level ) ما معناهما ولماذا هذا الملفين أستخدمهما في حساب كميات الحفر والردم . أرجو الشرح المفصل 

### الجزء الثالث من post map معطوب أو غير موجود في اللينك الرجاء إعادة التحميل ### 

وشكراً


----------



## وليد الصيني (11 سبتمبر 2008)

م - زين بعد التحية :
لوسمحت التوضيح كيف عملت النقاط على حدود البوردر وبداخله وسميته في layer بإسم residuals
و أيضا كيف دمجت نقاط exist و finish داخل الأوتوكاد في أول درس لحساب كمية الحفر و الردم 

وشكراً لك على هذه الجهود


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شرح جميل جدا ولكن ايضا الدرس الثالث


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر


----------



## حسن ابوالمجد محمد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكركم على المعلومات القيمة التى تساعدنا


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
(وقل اعملو فسيرى اللة عملكم ورسولة)مشكور م-زين على الجهود المبذولة انا مهندسة متخرجة حاليا وكنت اتمنى تعلم برامج المساحة وساعدتني انت في ذلك اشكرك من قلبي انت انسان رائع (اختك سارة من العراق):13::13:


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الجزء السادس من درس الكنتور ماب لم يعمل عندي ما الحل


----------



## المساح مسلم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو حلا م-زين الروابط لا تعمل كلها


----------



## سارة هندسة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس مصطفى زين انت عملت فضل كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير مش حننساه ابدا لكن عندي سؤال هل توجد شروحات عن ال 3d mapsاتمنى وضع روابط تعليمية لها


----------



## بكري ناصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أتمنى صداقتك


----------



## بكري ناصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

فى موقع كتب جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## بكري ناصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الموقع www.kutub.info


----------



## بكري ناصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

وينك مهندسة سارة


----------



## سارة هندسة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا اخ بكري شكرا على الموقع لكنه للاسف لم يعمل / تحياتي


----------



## سفيان المصرى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن ان تشرح لى كيف عمل سطح تسوية من المناسيب التى معى على الورق؟

أو رفع الملفات التى كنت تشرح عليها حتى اعرف على الاقل طريقة حساب كميات الحفر و الردم على البرنامج لحين معرفة كيفية عمل سطح تسوية من الحسابات التى معى .

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نوردين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مش عارف انزل ولا برنامج من المنتدى مع اني بحاجة الها ساعدوني مش لاقي شي


----------



## المسااح (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجوا رفع الملف post map -part-3 مرة أخرى و شكرا على كل هذا المجهود


----------



## سارة هندسة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الهندسي 80 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك في علمك أخي زين


----------



## سامررو (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
علما انه تم اعادة الرفع الا ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## سامررو (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
علما انه تم اعادة الرفع الا ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## سامررو (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*smrasaad************



م_زين قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> هذه الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد
> وهومن الويب الخاص بي
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html?sId=y0R59wtNhopay0qz
> ...


للاسف الرابط الجديد ايضا لا يعمل ارجو التاكد The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررر وللأمام


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور للأمام


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور للأمام


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووببووووووور للأمام


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور للأماملالا


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور للأمامبب


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور للأمامففف


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

فففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

عععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاهد بدر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ككككككككككككك


----------



## سامررو (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
علما انه تم اعادة الرفع الا ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## سامررو (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
علما انه تم اعادة الرفع الا ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## سامررو (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
علما انه تم اعادة الرفع الا ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## سامررو (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
علما انه تم اعادة الرفع الا ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## سامررو (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
علما انه تم اعادة الرفع الا ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## newart (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت​


----------



## محمد ابو الفتوح (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بس فين باقى الدروس


----------



## أشرف علوانى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد على الشرح الهائل للسيرفر*

بارك الله فيك وجهله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
:75:


----------



## سامررو (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
ارجو اعادة رفع الرابط من الاخ زين او اي من الاخوة الذين تمكنوا من تنزيله وشكرا سلفا


----------



## محمد شكرى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
ارجو اعادة رفع الرابط وشكرا جزيلا على الشرح العظيم


----------



## سامررو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*الشباب المشرفين(ابو بكر & السيد زين)*



سامررو قال:


> الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث Post Map لايعمل أرجوا اعادة الرفع من جديد
> ارجو اعادة رفع الرابط من الاخ زين او اي من الاخوة الذين تمكنوا من تنزيله وشكرا سلفا


 

الشباب المشرفين(ابو بكر & السيد زين) مالكم ؟؟؟؟؟ نايمين يا عيني خلاص خلص العيد بظن و كل سنة وانتم سالمين
رجاءا رد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخ م_زين يتم تحميل تعليم البرنامج ولكن البرنامج لم يتم تحميله لأن رابط البرنامج قد يكون غير صحيح و شكراً


----------



## سامررو (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الشباب المشرفين(ابو بكر & السيد زين) ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامررو (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للجزء 3 من الدرس الثالث post map لايعمل ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## عبده كردى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامررو (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اله الا الله
يا اخوان 
الرابط للجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث لا يعملللللللللللللللللللللللللل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامررو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ليس من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م_زين (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخواني واخواتي اسف على التأخير 
تم تحديث الرابط
وشكرا لكم جميعاً وارجو الاستفادة

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html?rnd=0

أخوكم 
م_زين


----------



## سامررو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid
استاذي الكريم الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا برجاء التاكد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سولارلونر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

م_زين قال:


> هذا هو الرابط الصحيح الذي يوجد به (part_1_contour maps.rar) جزء من الدرس الاول يعتبر أختبار وفى دقة الملف الفيديو وارجو من الزملاء ابداء الراي حتي يتسنى لي عمل الباقى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/24888533/4ae880ca/part_1_contour_maps.html


 شكرا للاخ الفاضل لكن اللنك لايعمل تضهر رساله
The file link that you requested is not valid.
بعد ان انقر ع الرابط


----------



## سامررو (14 أكتوبر 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر*​


----------



## speedo123 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## speedo123 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## سامررو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*نقص الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



م_زين قال:


> شكرا اخواني واخواتي اسف على التأخير
> تم تحديث الرابط
> وشكرا لكم جميعاً وارجو الاستفادة
> 
> ...


استاذ زين رابطك الجديد لا يعمل ايضا يرجى التاكد وشكرا لتعبك معنا
نرجو ان تكون مشاركتك كاملة لتعم الاستفادة على الوجه الامثل


----------



## سامررو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

م_زين قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> هذه الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد
> وهومن الويب الخاص بي
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html?sid=y0r59wtnhopay0qz
> ...


الرابط لا يعمل لا يعمل لا يعمل
معطوب معطوب معطوب يا ولدي
جميع الشباب والاخوة بالموقع يؤكدون لك هذا 
هات المصحف لاحلفلك كيف لتصدق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني معقول من سنة وهالناس كلها تطلب الجزء التالت من الدرس التالت وسيادتكن 3 مرات تنزل الرابط معطوب 
في شي خطأ يا أخوان
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!
!!


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل ارجوا اخي الكريم ان ترفق لنا استعمالات البرنامج في ملف خاص


----------



## عبادة عبادة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية يارب


----------



## اياد مهندس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراجزيلا جزاك الله


----------



## سامررو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر*​

,والعزة للعرب
\yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
tettttttttttttttttttttt
toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## م_زين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp


الباسورد 0000
ياريت ينفع
وانا اسف عالشان انا مشغول جدا
وشكرا
بدون تعليق


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطيك الف عافيه و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري


----------



## saob81 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة أنا شاكر كتير كتير لفضلك ولمجهودك الجبار بس الله يخليك شوف لنا موضوع الجزء الثالث من الpost map لأنها كتير مهمة 
وتقبل وقوفي بإجلال لجهودك المميزة


----------



## سعيد شعبان (10 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس العزيز م. زين 
رجاء رفع الدرس الثالث من الجزء الثالث مره اخري
حيث ان الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين
م. سعيد شعبان


----------



## ابومنةالله (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامررو (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

والله العزيز ... انت يا م.زين رجل تستحق التقدير والدعاء وانا من اشد المعجبين بمجهودك العظيم وياريت لو نقدر نساعد بأى حاجه حتى لو بسيطه وشكرا ليك


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى فى الله م.زين


----------



## fahd0oo0 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_اخى بارك الله فيك واعطاك العافيه وننتظر المزيد اليوم ان شاء الله 
كما يوجد عندى استفسار اريد برنامج سوفت دسك 
_


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اكيد لاوم تكمل يا مهندس زين احنا كلنا مستنين وفعلا والله ياريت تطلب اى خدمه ممكن نقدر نساعد بيها وانا اول واحد
*وتذكر دائما .. حو**ا**ئج الناس اليكم من نعم الله عليكم*


----------



## سامررو (1 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخوان رجاء اللي عندو الجزء الثالث من الpost map ينزلو الموقع وله من الشاكرين


----------



## سولارلونر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

م_زين قال:


> هذا الرابط يوجد به (part_1_contour Maps.rar) جزء من الدرس الاول يعتبر أختبار وفى دقة الملف الفيديو وارجو من الزملاء ابداء الراي حتي يتسنى لي عمل الباقى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3970578/ff8b61d8/sharing.html
> 
> ...


ارجوكم الرابط لايعمل هل من احد يتابع هذا اموضوع


----------



## x_way2002 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام الذين استطاعو تحميل البرنامج وملفات التعليم رفعها في موقع الرابيد شير


----------



## مساح محترف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## fahd0oo0 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا م/مصطفى زين ياريت ليا رجاء صغير ياريت تنزل سورسات لمشروعات 
بيانات اكسل او غسرها يمكن فتحها دخل البرنامج المشروح للتطبيق عليها لان حضرتك تعرف ان مش كل الناس الى متبعه موضوعات الشرح شغاله او لديها ما يمكن التطبيق عليه ياريت لو فى اى توصيه تكلمنى على اميلى 
mahmoud_hosny69***********


----------



## fahd0oo0 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

لو فى اى توصيات تبقا على اميلى ****** 
mahmoud_hosny69***********


----------



## fahd0oo0 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

fahd0oo0 جزاك الله كل خير وادخلك فسيح جناته احتاج الى رسومات اوتوكاد لموقع ما حتى استخدمه فى تطبيق الدروس وبعض من ملقات الاكسل ياريت لو تتقبل وترسلى بعض منها او تحادثنى على واحد من الاميلات دى
mahmoud__hosny69دا على ******:67:
or
mahmoud_hosny699ودا على الهوت ميل او المسنجر


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس ...
بالمناسبة ال surfer برنامج ما ساهل بس الزملاء مستهينين بيه 
ربنا يقويك على فعل الخير .


----------



## mohnd81 (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اريد شرح عربي برنامجsurfer8ومن يقدر ارساله ياريت علي الاميل الخاصmohnd81***********ويكون مشكور وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohnd81 (30 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم انا اريد شرح عربي برنامجsurfer8ومن يقدر ارساله ياريت علي الاميل الخاصmohnd81ياهو ويكون مشكور وجزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## garary (30 يناير 2009)

برنامج رائع.مشكووووووووور


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

تم اعاده الرفع مره اخري علي الرابط التالي وجزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=117251


----------



## م_زين (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعأً


----------



## ميشو مهدي (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا باش مهندس علي الشغل الرائع واطلب منك طلب ان تقوم برفع الجزء الثالث من ال 
post maps 
فهناك مواقع عديدة للرفع منها 
www.rapidshare.com
www.mediafire.com
http://uploadbox.com
http://www.filefactory.com
http://www.badongo.com
http://kewlshare.com
http://www.megaupload.com
http://rnbload.com


----------



## جميل جادو (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي أهللك وذويك...وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.........


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## commandok (15 مارس 2009)

*ألف شكر*

ألف شكر يا باشمهندسين
بس أبووووووووووووووس ايديكم ضروري الجزء الثالث من post maps
انا عندي مشروع ومحتاج الموضوع ده ضروري
ياريت حد يتفضل مشكورا ويرفعه على أي رابط تاني غير 4shared
ولكم خالص التحية وجزيل الشكر
وشكر خاص للباشمهندس زين


----------



## commandok (15 مارس 2009)

يابشمهندس زين ياريت ضروري الجزء الثالث من ال Post maps 
ولك خالص الشكر 
أخوك في الله أحمد


----------



## هانىالمهدى (20 مارس 2009)

اللة يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## eng: issa (20 مارس 2009)

*شكرا اخي م/ محمد لطفى*​


----------



## سامح حمدى الشريف (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور يااخي وياريت بقية الشرح لو تكرمت


----------



## جمعة ابوزويدة (5 أبريل 2009)

المهندس الزين : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
تحية طيبة وان يجعل عملكم في ميزان حسناتك وان يوفقك الله لما فيه خير امتنا العربية اني سعيد جدا لحصولي علي كبفية التعامل من هدا البرنامج الجيد والحمد لله علي دلك .
شكرا جزيلا مرة اخي علما بان الدرس ( post map - 3 ) لم يتم تنزيله 
جمعة ابوزويدة 
ليبيا


----------



## jamal1987 (16 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز مصطفى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى ان بحاجة شديدة الى ثلاث فايلات الأخيرة التى تحتوى حساب الحجومات calculaition volume
ارجو منكم تنزيل ثلاث فايلات الأخيرة
وشكرا 
مهندس المساحة
جمال عبدالله


----------



## a7medelgwad (17 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم م/زين لوممكن تنزل كتيب ممكن يكون اسرع لان انا في حاجه لتعلم البرنامج بسرعه وشكر الله لك علي مجهودك


----------



## ياسر عزيز (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 مايو 2009)

ارجوا رفع البرنامج علي موقع ربيد شير لان الملف المرفوع غير موجود بالرابط


----------



## كارزان13 (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا

على برنامج 
كارزان


----------



## ali areef (6 مايو 2009)

http://www.2xupload.de/
ياريت ترفع على الرابط ده 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## لهون جاف (6 مايو 2009)

*مشكور على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله به كل خير*​


----------



## hisham sami (15 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kamal.etman (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع وارجو الاستمرار حتى نستفيد منك وفقك الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
اخي العزيز اذا تكرمت وتعطفت بتنزيل الملف
*post maps3

*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (25 مايو 2009)

ياريت البرنامج نفسه يا جماعه انا مش لاقيه خالص ومحتاجه جدا جدا لو حد بعتهولى يبقى مشكور فى الانتظار


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الرنامج
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (22 يونيو 2009)

الزميل م/مصطفى زين مشكور على توصيل هذة الملفات الى المنتدى ولكن لى عتاب بسيط انك لم تذكر ولو كلمة بسيطة عن الشخص الذى قام باعداد واخراج هذا العمل الجميل بصوتة انة المهندس اشرف منتصر علية رحمة اللة ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتة وصدقة جارية اكرر شكرى لك واتمنى لك التوفيق الفاتحة لاموات المسلمين


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (23 يونيو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لهذه المشاركة الرائعة والمجهود الجميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sayed11s (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا زميلنا العزيز


----------



## الرب معنا (3 يوليو 2009)

thx man very muchhhhh


----------



## pop_eng (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
اخي العزيز اذا تكرمت وتعطفت بتنزيل الملف
post maps3


----------



## pop_eng (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
اخي العزيز اذا تكرمت وتعطفت بتنزيل الملف
post maps3


----------



## محمد عمران (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله حير ممكن الباقى


----------



## a7medelgwad (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا أخي 
والله انا مش عارف انزل الثورث بتاع البرنامج ممكن تقولي انزله إزاى


----------



## sayed11s (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييين على المجهود الكبير


----------



## mohysahmed (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير-بس عندي مشكلة اجو من جميع الزملاء مساعدتي الا وهي الحصول على برنامج لاند لتصميم الطرق
(والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا)


----------



## العبد جروب (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج مع تمنياتى ببرامج افضل دائما


----------



## الحساميان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وشكرا


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم


----------



## نانسى العزب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس زين يجازيك الله به عنا كل خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ونرجوا تحميل الباقي


----------



## hasanat75 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مششششششكككككككوووووورررررر وبارك الله فيك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## kh_afifi2000 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً وجزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## ahmed elyamany (31 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## سعيد شعبان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لقد قام العديد من اخواننا الكرام برفع شرح برنامج السيرفر فيديو
وكان دائما الدرس الناقص هو 
الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث post maps 
الحمد لله تم الحصول علي هذا الدرس
وارجوا الدعاء لي وللمهندس احمد حسن حيث شاركني البحث في جميع المنتديات 
عن هذا الدرس الناقص 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8/
ارجوا نشر هذا الرابط في جميع المواقع والمنتديات ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## طريق الهندسة (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرأ وبارك الله فيكم
الموضوع ممتاز
والجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث كان النجم


----------



## بشيرناشد (7 فبراير 2010)

م. مصطفى اذا في مجال بدي تحميل برنامج arc gis


----------



## بشيرناشد (7 فبراير 2010)

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود نظمى (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا لك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 فبراير 2010)




----------



## mukhlad (17 فبراير 2010)

وينة البرنامج شو ماكو


----------



## saam00011 (18 فبراير 2010)

nbgvcfbvcvbc


----------



## ahmed.sa29 (23 فبراير 2010)

ياغالي شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (18 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (19 مارس 2010)

*


وننتظر المزيد*


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدلجموني (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## bt_503 (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saabdel (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام الدين عيسى (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير زادك علما


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور جزيلا


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## elsayadtoot (15 مايو 2010)

أخى المهندس / زين 
بارك الله فيك واتمنى أن يوفقك الله وتكمل رفع باقى أجزاء البرنامج

اللهم انصر الإسلام و أعز المسلمين


----------



## AHMEDOO7 (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ المهندس مصطفي زين


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يوليو 2010)

http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8
السلام عليكم اعلاه رابط الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث (post maps) شكرا للاخ سيد شعبان و للاخ احمد حسن اللذان اتعبا انفسهما من اجل تلبية الطلبات الكثيرة من الاخوة الاعضاء وفقهما الله الى كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتهما


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط رقم 3فى post maps part-3 لا يعمل ارجو التعديل من الاخ المهندس زين


Post Maps 
Part_3​*


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط رقم 3فى post maps part-3 لا يعمل ارجو التعديل من الاخ المهندس زين


​*


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*


Post Maps 

Part_3
غير فعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال​*


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*أرجوا رفع الملف post map -part-3 مرة أخرى و شكرا على كل هذا المجهود*​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*الاخ العزيز الرائع دوما المهندس زين ارجو منك شاكرا اعاده رفع ملف ال post map -part-3*​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8
السلام عليكم اعلاه رابط الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث (post maps) شكرا للاخ سيد شعبان و للاخ احمد حسن اللذان اتعبا انفسهما من اجل تلبية الطلبات الكثيرة من الاخوة الاعضاء وفقهما الله الى كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتهما*
الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

مها محمد محمد قال:


> *http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8*
> 
> *السلام عليكم اعلاه رابط الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث (post maps) شكرا للاخ سيد شعبان و للاخ احمد حسن اللذان اتعبا انفسهما من اجل تلبية الطلبات الكثيرة من الاخوة الاعضاء وفقهما الله الى كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتهما*​




الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى
وشكرا على الجهد المبذول​


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (20 أغسطس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيراً
_


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (20 أغسطس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيراً
_


----------



## مها محمد محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى
وشكرا على الجهد المبذول​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

*الاخ العزيز الرائع دوما المهندس زين ارجو منك شاكرا اعاده رفع ملف ال post map -part-3*​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

*http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8
السلام عليكم اعلاه رابط الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث (post maps) شكرا للاخ سيد شعبان و للاخ احمد حسن اللذان اتعبا انفسهما من اجل تلبية الطلبات الكثيرة من الاخوة الاعضاء وفقهما الله الى كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتهما*
الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## مادو سعيد (28 أغسطس 2010)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## rmrm502 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ششششششششششككككككررررررراااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## المهند70 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررر 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهند70 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اعلاه رابط الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث (post maps
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hasanali (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*م\ م_زين*

شكرا لك على ما بذلت من مجهود في اعادة رفع البرنامج مره اخرى


----------



## hasanali (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وجعلك الله دائما في عون اخوانك*


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (18 يناير 2011)




----------



## علي الدبس (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم..........يا اخوان بدنا شرح البرنامج Surfer 8 بالعربي (( فيديو )) وجزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elrmsusy_2005 (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ..... ممتاز هذا العمل ...اكمل على بركة الله


----------



## م/ياسر (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## master2000 (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله تعالى خيراً


----------



## survey_fm2006 (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## بهزاد محمود (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## a7md sabry helmy (24 أغسطس 2011)

*الشعب يريدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد الجزئ التالت من الدرس التالت وياريت بسرعة قبل ما اعملكم موقعة الجمل في المنتدي ده :20:*​


----------



## mop_2011 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس 
م.زين
بس عندى استفسار بسيط
الشرح بصوت حضرتك ولا بصوت مهندس اشرف منتصر 
رحمه الله
​


----------



## عبده البليحى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب على هذا البرنامج*
​


----------



## عمار ميرووو (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## walid elbadry (7 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## rafatsaied (12 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو المناع (27 مايو 2012)

​ شكرا" على هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن رجاءا" اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث من post maps


----------

